# [SOLVED] Problem with Gimp animation.



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I have faced some difficulty with Gimp 2.8 gif animation. Suppose there are 3 frames. And in Filter>Animation>Playback, it plays frame1, then both frame 1+2, and finally frame 1+2+3..not one by one, but one above one overlapping...
Can anyone help with this?


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Problem with Gimp animation.*

Solved it myself.
Solution: Layer name <space> (replace)


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks for posting your solution :smile:


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

No problem


----------

